

Lookback.io: capture feedback, user experiences, and bug reports - picks_at_nits
https://lookback.io

======
minimaxir
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6793721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6793721)

Also this was submitted an hour ago with blatant sockpuppet votes/accounts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9211810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9211810)

~~~
littke
Thanks for links.

They're not sockpuppets btw — we asked people to upvote/comment if they liked
the new release. Guess that was a mistake.

~~~
minimaxir
Yes, that's against HN rules.

------
tedbowman
Lookback has made it really easy for the product team I work with at Klarna to
get real user feedback earlier and easier for the apps we have built. I'm glad
to see they are out for Mac OX now so we can try this out instead of
silverback since it would be good to consolidate to just one tool.

------
avocade
Boom, 1.0 is finally out!

Can't recommend Lookback enough for on-the-go and remote UI-testing (which is
really hard to do right). It's already an indispensable tool for us here at
SYB, and will only grow even more capable (some cool plans ahead).

